# Really big hog.......



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 16, 2011)

I killed this hog prolly 10 years ago. Thought I had lost all my pictures in a move but then the other day we were going through some old stuff and found the negatives!


----------



## steph30030 (Jun 16, 2011)

He was a goodun!!!


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 16, 2011)

Great hog for sure.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll tell you this. When I caped him to be mounted. His head and cape weight over 200. Thats head and hide to behind the shoulders. His legs were as big as a 2 liter coke bottle. The pictures really do not do him justice.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 16, 2011)

man thats a great hog!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 16, 2011)

huge hawg


----------



## insane04 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 16, 2011)

But is he BIGRNMINE?

Nice one!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 17, 2011)

Notice too that he has pointy standing up wild hog ears and not big ol floppy pen raised hog ears.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a biggun for sure. !!!!

Where did you get him?


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 18, 2011)

400-500 lbs?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jun 18, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I'll tell you this. When I caped him to be mounted. His head and cape weight over 200. Thats head and hide to behind the shoulders. His legs were as big as a 2 liter coke bottle. The pictures really do not do him justice.



The head & cape weighed over 200 ??   I need to borrow that scale to weigh some fish that I catch


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a goodun'!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 18, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> The head & cape weighed over 200 ??   I need to borrow that scale to weigh some fish that I catch



If I had to guess I'd say he is a 350lb range boar.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jun 19, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> The head & cape weighed over 200 ??   I need to borrow that scale to weigh some fish that I catch





buckbacks said:


> If I had to guess I'd say he is a 350lb range boar.



 I'd have to agree. Still, a big hog. (Unless, maybe, the pictures don't do _you_ justice either?) 
Congrats, not trying to bust on you, really. Nice job.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 19, 2011)

dang, what a big ole' hog..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations on a sho-nuff big hog.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 19, 2011)

Monster!


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 21, 2011)

you could make alot of bbq with him


----------



## Quail man (Jun 22, 2011)

did he have any tusk


----------



## weekender (Jun 22, 2011)

whooper, I mean, A WHOOPER!


----------



## Dub (Jun 23, 2011)

Good grief that's a big old hawg.

I'll bet that was a fun drag and you guys had to spell each other wenching that monster up.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## sgtstinky (Jun 23, 2011)

Dang now thats a big boar, looks way bigger than 350 to me, thats a brute! What the heck was he eating? I hate to run up on him late at night!!


----------



## funderburkjason (Jun 24, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Notice too that he has pointy standing up wild hog ears and not big ol floppy pen raised hog ears.



Ears dont have anything to do with pen raised hogs. I have some show pigs that have pointy stand up ears. It looks like in the picture that he has some ear notches. Could be a turned out boar hog from a farm.


----------



## mcarge (Jun 24, 2011)

That is definitely a big boar, I am sure he was ruling the block for a few years.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 25, 2011)

The head and cape were wieghed by the taxidermist. He was 60" round the middle, not behind the front legs, but directly in the middle. He was much bigger than 350. If you will nitice his head is longer than I am wide. He was killed in Ben Hill county. The "notch in his ear is a perfect three blade broadhead hole. Had the taxidermist mount it that way and not fix it. There are several people that can confirm the size of him. SouthGaHunter has the head at his house right now and he can tell you the size as well.


----------



## Quail man (Jun 25, 2011)

what about the tusk


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jul 21, 2011)

Tusk run 3.5 inches exsposed.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 21, 2011)

great hog.


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 21, 2011)

can you post pics of the hog mounted?


----------

